# werewolf stilts



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

A pair of werewolf stilts me and my son built for his werewolf costume for 2013. Still have to add the fur to them. He wanted to try them out and get used to them before we finish them.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He still looks a bit cautious about moving around in those


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice idea- How will you make sure he doesn't slip in those? Got Vibram soles off an old pair hiking boots to add? They really look like a dog or wolf's foot shape- can't wait to see them with the fur.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Oh those are so cool! Nice idea and very well executed! I can imagine him all furred out.....that is going to be very stalk-around like with the height he will have. And I agree with Nimble, the shape is very wolffish, very creative idea. (I like your music choice too)


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Cool idea!
I see shin splints in his future.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Those are very interesting. The shape/silhouette is great. I am glad you will be adding a non slip sole to the bottom of foot and padding for the shin. I think I might bend the end of the bungees into a closed loop. 
It's a cool concept. I look forward to seeing the whole costume when it's done. It should be quite menacing.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Looking good so far.....


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Awesome work! Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I like the shape, very cool idea. They should look awesome once all furred out!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

That is so cool!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Cool. They look similar to the gryphern digitigrade stilts I copied for my gargoyle.
http://www.lulu.com/shop/gryphern-y...igitigrade-stilts/ebook/product-17439266.html

Yours look like the angle is not as steep as mine, which is good, because mine are fairly painful to wear. I also did not do a good job with the block under the toes. It helps, but still hurts.

Looking forward to seeing the completed costume!


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Very sweet hope to see them at Great Lakes fright fest


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh my, what a cool concept!


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice. I've wanted to make some stilts ever since my son decided at the last minute to be the Slender Man last year. No way did I have time in late October to pull that off!

Watch out for those bungees, though. I've had that kind slip free of the hooks. I'm not sure if the rig will exert enough pressure on them to matter, but it's worth checking.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I like the concept and I hope they work out for you. 

Here are some tips I would give. I have a pair of jumping stilts or what is called powerizers. They are carbon fiber springs and allow you to jump (getting too old to use them anymore and haven't used them in almost a year and a half). Anyway, stress points you want to watch for is you will be surprised how much stress is put on the shoe. Even just walking in them. If you see the power risers or even a snow board, they have two straps over the shoe to hold it in place. I would suggest adding something like this. You will need it. 

For the bottoms, you have a piece of foam, which works for now and you said you would be using a flip flop. I would suggest getting a wide bike tire, cuttiing it down and laying it flat, and glueing that on instead. Gives great tread, traction, and durability. It is what most of the stilt users put on their stilts and for good reason. 

You need to think about balance. If your son falls or is pushed off balance, you need some good wrist guards or end up with a broken wrist. I bought a pair used by most of the professional snowboarders and they have saved my wrists more than once. 

Also, knee pads are important too. Not only will a good pair help you walk better as the plastic won't be cutting in, they will also protect your knee cap if you do fall. The probability of falling is pretty good, at least once. Thinking about how you constructed the knee PVC support is important. If it isn't strapped tight, it rolls and you break and ankle. Serious supports are put in place for the powerisers for that reason. Most have full wraps of padding, and velco straps to hold everything in place, but usually a buckle as well tin cinch tight. 

So to recap, secure the foot/ ankle as to not roll it, wrist guards and knee pads, and check the durability of the material. You used pine boards which works now but maybe 3/4 plywood would be better for flexion and durability. Your choice as it is your costume and your son. 

Just giving my insight from playing on stilts quite a bit and what the stressor points are. 

For reference the knee pads I would highly highly recommend are kyle strait 661s. Tried a dozen styles and these are the only set I could wear all night. 

for the wrist guard, get a set of flexmeters. The cheap sets you find with roller blades will just add insult to injury. The Flexmeter guards seriously work and give you great wrist movement still and will protect you from a fall. Friend of mine's daughter fell last year on roller blades, and broke both wrists. Sucky way to end a haunt season. 

PM me if you want or have questions.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

austenandrews said:


> Nice. I've wanted to make some stilts ever since my son decided at the last minute to be the Slender Man last year. No way did I have time in late October to pull that off!
> 
> Watch out for those bungees, though. I've had that kind slip free of the hooks. I'm not sure if the rig will exert enough pressure on them to matter, but it's worth checking.


Drywall stilts


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Lord Homicide said:


> Drywall stilts


That's the basic style I want, but I didn't feel like dropping a hundred bucks or more on a pair. I have been keeping an eye out for used ones. But they're not terribly complex devices, ultimately, or at least that's what the creative/cheap side of my brain keeps telling me. 

In any case I've always thought digitigrade stilts are an awesome piece for bestial costumes. I love costume components that really change and/or conceal the mechanics of the human body. It drastically enhances the fantasy and suspension of disbelief. (Alas I'm not enough of a costumer to pull off an outfit that would warrant them.)


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Haunted spider, thank you for your insight and suggestions. All of them sound great and make perfect sense to me. I will check into the improvements you mentioned. I have never tried to make anything like this before. My son saw the idea online and we copied the design and made a few minor changes. He has been practicing on them almost every day and he says they are fairly comfortable while walking, but if he stands in one place too long not moving, they make his legs start getting tired. I'm hoping he doesn't want to wear them all night, but they are pretty quick to get off and on.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Even with the professional grade jumping stilts, they are hard to wear all night. Seriously your best bet is 15 minutes on each hour and do something else inbetween. 

As for the gear you need, I wouldn't wear stilts without the pads again. I did for a long time and I got lucky. But had a fallen over just right I would be out of commission for a long long time. 

Good luck on the build and post more pictures.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice concept! I could never wear those for an evening or a night. My body would pay me back big time if I tried those, lol! I love the idea though, that's going to look awesome when it's all finished.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Here is an update of the stilts complete.Very happy with the way they turned out. My wife did a great job of furing these things. I color matched them with t-shirt paint white and silver blended and airbrushed.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Excellent work! Makes me want to howl!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Cool engineering & design! Looks like a brutal workout though... After the first triumphant five minutes I'd have to quadruple the bungees and add a set of crutches.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They look really good, k!


----------

